# Roof rack clamps



## Berncarpenter (20 Nov 2013)

These Bessey clamps are great for securing timber to a halfords roof rack , they slide inside the hollow box section a treat .












Put these on today to pick up 12 10ft lengths of 6x2 iroko but when i got to the timber yard it started pxxxing down so took the seat out of the old volvo and got them inside.Anyway when these cramps are used they are a lot easier than ratchet straps .




Cheers Bern


----------

